# LED light for a 24" x 24" cube



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Does any one have any suggestions on lighting up a 24x24x18 cube? I'm running 4 T5HO lights now but I'd like to supplement with some LED's that won't break the bank...


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

I run a Kessil A160WE with zero issues.
It is rated 24x24, but my cube isn't that big.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

For cheap T247 full spectrum best choice new $300 ? or used $100.
If you want tank look kool and corals grow fast go with hydra52hd , close to 1k


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

iGeeve said:


> I run a Kessil A160WE with zero issues.
> It is rated 24x24, but my cube isn't that big.


I also run a Kessil 160we and love the light. Might be hard to use a pendant such as the kessil though as a supplement.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilphil26 said:


> I also run a Kessil 160we and love the light. Might be hard to use a pendant such as the kessil though as a supplement.


I could just replace the lights altogether in a pinch but aren't Kessils rather expensive?


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

299 for the light plus about 50 or so for the gooseneck. I have toyed with selling mine and getting the 360. I would let mine go for 225 for the light. Gooseneck you would still need though. I bought it in late January if memory serves me right


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I use the Chinese black boxes off of eBay with great results. Less then $200 for a light that will cover the tank.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want supplemental try reefbrite strips.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

You could also try a KELO Light. I run them on one of my tables and have been very happy with them. They sell as a complete package with goose-neck and 90 degree adapter. 

I have a few in stock at the moment. PM me for any info.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'd like to not spend hundreds of dollars if possible. I've read the T5HO lights are ok so if just like to pick something decent to supplement the shimmer... But the strips that sell at Big Al's don't seem worth the money they're charging... What about the Aquatic Life LED's? Anyone tried them?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Why don't you try a rapid led diy? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

kamal said:


> Why don't you try a rapid led diy?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It's the DIY part that would be an issue...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Not very challenging if I'm honest. They even sell solderless led stars that clip together 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I have two aquaray ultra 600 strips combined with a dual t5 on my 20×20 cube and they are awesome.. super shimmer and extremely bright.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

cablemike said:


> I have two aquaray ultra 600 strips combined with a dual t5 on my 20×20 cube and they are awesome.. super shimmer and extremely bright.


I'm not familiar with LED strips per say
Where did you buy them and how are they installed? Sounds interesting if I can manage to install them... Are they expensive?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.aquarayusa.com

I didnt buy them, i bought a complete system and thats what it came with. I was wrong btw.. I have one 600 ultra and one 600 ultima. They have different leds but produce the same light to me. I believe you have to order them from the U.S. but they are cree leds which are licensed only to them. They are capable of sustaining sps corals. They are only 12 watts each strip but they are very high par. The strips are 18" and you can order and track for mounting them.. mine sit on the glass top. They dont have to be elevated as they are low wattage and wont fry the corals. Go watch some vids on youtube. How much? Not sure.. not crazy priced though.. like ecixotic stunner price i believe but these are way better.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

That them on my tank.. i have the coral blues and they throw my phones camera for a loop.. colors are all washed out but you can see the intensity. Colors are really off when i turn on t5s.. but you still get an idea of how much shimmer.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I added a 9.8w actinic AquaticLife Led to my T5s on my old tank and it really changed the colour, doubt it did much for growth but it was a cheap.


----------

